# Hey :) any advice? Only known him a little while...



## stillflying

Heya everyone I don't know if this is in the right place but hey ho :) I'm 19 years old with a daughter of almost 3! I've been seeing somebody for a few weeks now and everything has been going swimmingly, I literally think he might be "the one" haha, except I have missed a period and obviously my first thought is pregnancy. I'm really crossing my fingers that it turns out to be something else but what if it isn't? This guy is literally brilliant, but after just a few weeks it isn't long enough? :nope:


----------



## Fraoula

stillflying said:


> Heya everyone I don't know if this is in the right place but hey ho :) I'm 19 years old with a daughter of almost 3! I've been seeing somebody for a few weeks now and everything has been going swimmingly, I literally think he might be "the one" haha, except I have missed a period and obviously my first thought is pregnancy. I'm really crossing my fingers that it turns out to be something else but what if it isn't? This guy is literally brilliant, but after just a few weeks it isn't long enough? :nope:

A few weeks isn't long enough for who? Unless there is a reason to doubt this guy, stop worrying. Lots of relationships don't work out when they've been together for a while, with a baby added. Lots work out when they haven't been together a while, with a baby added. Nothing is guaranteed. I hope everything is sorted though.


----------



## babyjan

Did you test?


----------



## Desi's_lost

About three months was long enough for OH and I. But three months is longer than weeks.

The thing is, you find out a lot about a person when you live with them. A lot you didn't know before and it really sets challenges for you. But its not impossible. Good luck no matter what.


----------



## x__amour

Any update? :flower:


----------

